# Controversial...but what about us 'under 30's?'



## jennywren7 (Feb 6, 2013)

Have read in the news today and yesterday that women between the ages of 40 and 42 will now be offered a free IVF cycle and that lesbian couples with a known fertility problem will be offered up to 6 IUI cycles and 1 IVF cycle all on the NHS. I think this is fab and that everyone should have the opportunity to become a parent if it is safe and healthy to do so. I have no issue with it at all. My issue is...what about those of us who are under the set age based on the utterly ridiculous postcode lottery!!! Why can't there be a review for us and it be decided on each individual circumstance? My husband and I are 27 and 28 and due to fertility issues there is absolutely no way possible of us conceiving naturally! I don't think it's fair that we should have to wait until we are over 30 before the NHS will consider us for treatment. So consequently we have had to go private and most of our treatment is being funded by my wonderful parents! All we want is a child to complete our family, as does everyone else on this site, I get that, but I just think it is so unfair and that more needs to be done to raise the profile of infertility in younger people. I don't wish to offend anyone with my post, I simply needed to vent my frustrations, and if anyone else feels the same, please comment so I know I'm not alone in feeling so grumpy about this  x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Jenny,

You're right hun that the postcode lottery isn't right.  That said, I think in all honesty this new piece of NICE guidance is unlikely to be implemented in many places.  What hasn't changed and is the real issue in this, is that the PCTs still get to set their own criteria.  Current guidelines provide for those between 23 and 39 to be funded 3 cycles which as you know just doesn't happen in the majority of areas so I'm pretty sure it won't change anything at all in most areas.

So lovely idea and great for those that benefit but unlikely to really be many people.  So all in all the NICE guidelines new or old are a crock of poop!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

And for those guys where the father has children but the the mother does not. They get no NHS funding at all :-(


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

^^^^ this!!! My dh has a child that he has no contact with, hes just named on the birth certificate. I was given all the test including surgery for a lap and dye, only to be told they cant help me anyway because of my dh!!x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

It is so unfair.... Im in a simular situation. My OH has 3 children. I have none! It should be based on the mother not the father....


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

The whole thing needs looking at. Everyone deserves the chance, regardless of age or past relationships x


----------



## ruby5 (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with you its ridiculous that you should have to wait till your older for funding when you have a fertility problem x


----------



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree me and my dh are both 24 and this postcode lottery is rubbish especially when my dh and i cant choose where we live we get told by the army where we go and we were due to finally be posted and start ivf but now the army are sending us else well where the pct start from 30. I am all for older age getting ivf but i feel like the older the make the less chance if your younger you just get told well your young you got years yet its proven the younger you are the better the chance of success. it needs to be looked at getting rid of the postcode lottery.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Completely agree with all these posts ladies, I'm just about to have EC on my private ivf cycle as I'm 28 and our pct doesn't offer ivf until the lady is 30... Completely ridiculous, when I think what my husband and I pay a year in taxes, and the one thing that we are struggling to do ourselves we get a big two fingers from the system. which lets face it, if we have children they would go on to working in later life and paying tax to the government anyway?? Also, on another note when certain groups have arguments that its their right to have children surely the system is preventing us from doing this. Apparently this is a lifestyle choice but then isn't smoking and eating yourself into obesity yet how much do these cost the NHS a year.... Grrrr   

Haha, anyway, my little rant is over now  

Good luck to each of you on your journeys, (guess the only plus side is that paying private means it happens much quicker which I prefer anyway) xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Tbh there are soooo many things that are wrong with the system that none of it is fare!  I mean putting it bluntly your always told that you have a better chance of it working when your younger, so it makes seance to start it earlier.


----------



## larka (Oct 8, 2012)

Have just been reading on one of the other boards that the whole of the new guidelines are a load of tosh anyway as the pct still decide all the criteria so any new changes are unlikely to be implemented anyway. They should have just not bothered reviewing them and put the money into funding/research instead.
Grr - stupid guidlines


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I don't think this subject is controversial, I agree with the posters.  The whole system is a joke and it should certainly be the same criteria throughout the country.

When I lived in Oxford the age for PCT funding was 35 to 39 yrs old!  Luckily I was about 6 months off 35 yrs of age, but had I been 10 yrs younger with blocked tubes and no chance of a natural pregnancy, no way on earth could me and DH have ever paid out thousands of pounds.

Unfortunately as we know, it is guidelines and doesn't have to be implemented by the PCT's, so in all honesty, it really is a complete waste of time.

X


----------



## jennywren7 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you ladies, I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks this...it's all a load of rubbish. It should be consistent no matter where you live and if you are out of the age category then your case should be reviewed on individual circumstances! X


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I think your right Jennywren


When we learnt we needed icsi we received funding strait away cos we met the criteria.  When we later found out we needed pgd, the funding was not the same as fertility treatment, its wasn't a matter of simply ticking the boxes.  The funding for pgd is done on an individual basis, maybe they should adopt the same attitude when your easier seen as too young or too old to automatically fall into the yes box.


----------



## flowerfly33 (Oct 26, 2011)

This issue about PCTs not following NICE guidelines...I get that it is a guideline.  However, there must be thousands of couples out there who cannot afford to pay an unknown amount of money in the hope of maybe becoming pregnant.  Therefore, if the NHS are not funding three cycles which could well give them the child they want, are the PCTs not in breach of our human rights (right to family life)?  There must be test cases on this surely.

What amazes we is the number of people on here struggling to pay for something and just seemingly having to accept the injustice of it all.


----------



## PorkPie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope84 and Ticky we're in the same situation and it riles me all the time. there is no fairness at all for so many people


----------

